# Took 2 Fords off the road Wednesday.



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is whats left of Lauras Ford Escape that we were driving Wednesday night to Skaneateles to go trap shooting. I was driving, laura was passenger front and her mom was passenger rear. A 17 year old kid was crossing route 20 just before Navarino Orchards. Either he did not see or or wasnt paying attention. We t-boned him at around 50 mph. Everyone from bot parties are ok, very sore and bruised. Caved in the kids f150 badly on the passenger side. It was a very good thing he didnt have a passenger. We almost were going to take the Wrangler, very glad we didnt.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ford tough!


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW, I know that intersection. I'm glad no one was hurt!


----------



## amitdhir (Aug 12, 2012)

Built Ford tough. Glad everyone is fine.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's pretty minimal damage for an escape considering the speed, thought I'm sure the frame is bent enough that they will call it totaled unfortunately.

Glad your all OK.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

them escapes rate a 10 out of 10 in my book! i dont own one, but 3 weeks ago a girl rearended a stopped car while doing 60 mph. she was fine aside from airbag burns and seatbelt bruises. they designed those things to crash!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad to hear everyones OK !! So what are you going to replace it with ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triton2286;1484618 said:


> I'm sure the frame is bent enough that they will call it totaled unfortunately.


Seeing as how it's unibody I'm sure it's totaled. I wouldn't want it back from a wreck like that even if they could fix it.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad every one is OK.


My wife in her 05 escape got axx jammed by a kid in a 1/2 ton GMC pickup. CLAIMS he fell asleep. 
BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll bet money he was texting.

Any way we drove the escape for several months until the Ford body shop had time to work it in. The GMC left on a hook and the cops OPINION was that it was totaled. I didn't see it but that was his opinion. 
The only humor in the situation was that the GMC fought a ford and the ford won.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark13;1484719 said:


> Seeing as how it's unibody I'm sure it's totaled. I wouldn't want it back from a wreck like that even if they could fix it.


Good point lol, which is why I was even more disappointed with the new 2011+ Explorer!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mark13;1484719 said:


> Seeing as how it's unibody I'm sure it's totaled. I wouldn't want it back from a wreck like that even if they could fix it.


Most cars today with damage like that are not going to be rebuilt. 
The only way they would, would be if it was nearly new with low miles.
Looking at the head lights its an early model of the escape body style. 03, 04 I'm thinking.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

BPS#1;1484722 said:


> Looking at the head lights its an early model of the escape body style. 03, 04 I'm thinking.


Lights, Unpainted Bumper, Unpainted trim, ect. All major signs of being the 1st gen Escape.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the word guys. All are doing better, still sore but can go back to daily routine (minus having to truck my girlfriend and I to each of our jobs). They wont pay for her rental car untill the insurance gets the police report.

The Escape was a 2001 with 177K miles on it. My mom bought it new, and gave it to me when the converters plugged up. We just put 1k into parts and many hours of my labor and we had the car on the road. She has been driving it for about 4 months. I will say that i have enjoyed this vehicle ever since my mom bought it. Ive had lots of happy meals in this sucker. I would reccomend an escape to anyone, they can be had for cheap! We got an average of 20 MPG's with it in the country.

We stopped at the company where the car is yesturday. Looked over it better. The front end is pushed to the engine, battery in the airbox and choked the rubber elbow (car died during accident, must be why). Brake fluid resevoir was broke off the cylinder, lost brakes at the end. Subframe is bent in the drivers wheel well. Damage along the whole drivers side. Drivers door is way out of alignment and wont come near to shutting. Your right, if this car was to get fixed (highly doubt it) i would NOT want it back. There has to be more mechanical issues not seen after this collision.

His insurance companys appraiser is going to check it out this am.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

It goes without saying it could have been much worse. Glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

maverjohn;1484705 said:


> Glad to hear everyones OK !! So what are you going to replace it with ?


Laura really has always wanted a truck. I mean she doesnt need it, but whatever floats her boat. If she does get a truck we really need to get an extended cab. My truck is a regular cab, my jeep is a 2 seater most of the time, and i dont drive my Mustang much, so the Escape was perfect in that aspect. Id really like her to get a 95'-98 silverado (i know them front to back and have tons of spare parts), but id be happy with a F150, 97' or newer. But its all what she wants to get it her car.

We cant afford payments right now with school loans, so its gonna be with whatever we get from the Escape.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is okay


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Erie insurance came to look at it yesturday. Quoted over 8k worth of damages. Frame bent, firewall bowed. Total Loss
And still without a rental..


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad everyone is ok!!!!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well found some more wonderful news last night. Last tuesday when we got in the accident we were on our way to a trap shoot in Skaneateles. We had 3 trap guns in the back while the accident happened. Went to the club shootoff tonight opened the case to the Browning Citori i am using and its was damaged! The stock was cracked, and the lever to actuate the break barrel is all messed up! The other two guns dont seem to have any damage after inspection and were shot without fowl last night. I had to borrow a gun. I hope the company pays to fix/replace this gun as its almost a 1k dollar gun!.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i went through a rough crash that was the other persons falt 2 years ago and i felt i got a fair deal. but heres the key. go to the doctor even if you "think" your ok you should get checked out. second they will low ball you on everything..dont take the first offer. hold out! 

glad your alive and here to post about it!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The saga continues. 

Erie insurance still doesn't have a police report. So i called the police barracks. They said they no longer handle giving out accident reports its done at the DMV now since 2006. So i call Wampsville, they say only Albany branch does accident reports. I go on the web, you have to pay $7 to search, then $15 upon purchase of your accident report. I searched and it came up empty, wasted $7, non-refundable. Call the barracks back and ask what the heck is going on here. They search a bit longer and get back to me. The trooper who filled out the report made a mistake, so when they transmitted the paperwork to the DMV it was rejected. So he had to fix and resubmit it and it transmitted on Monday the 20th. So this seems to be why Erie cant get the report yet! They say it take about 1 week to transmit onto the DMV website and thus why my search came up with nothing. So we are still waiting.....

About 4:45 Laura gets a phone call, she was working so she couldn't answer. It was the agent who looked at and appraised the car. The message said that the garage (Walburgers) is charging Erie Insurance $35 a day to store the vehicle, we need to stop this. He implied that WE need to do something about stopping the storage charges, or moving the car! This should be our problem right!? Laura called him back at 5:03 and he didn't answer, he gets out at 5pm but always calls us minutes before. Left him a message stating what are we supposed to do with the car? Its a total loss! Your buying it!

We are both ready to injure someone over this.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I went thru a major run around with insurance companies last year in July. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well we are starting to get letters saying from 5 days ago on its our responsibility to pay for vehicle storage. We threatened with a lawyer. As of today they are claiming liability! They say that the police report wont be given to them till November 5th!! But based on the info they have and the kid getting a ticket they ruled. We are waiting for the adjuster to call to get a rental. They quoted the car at $5580. (My mom gave us the car, i replaced all converters and have about $1200 into it).

On the gun, we are going to ship it to Browning to be assessed. Either fully checked and repaired or replaced. They are going to pay for everything on the gun side also.

So, threatening your getting an attorney gets you somewhere.

Pic of the stock of the gun with a piece of wood broken off. The lever is also broken, dont have pic yet.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a fit that it took 3 weeks for the police report after my wreck.

Almost 3 months??????????????????????

Wow what a bunch of lazies.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Crazy, i think its mostly lovely New Yorks regulations.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well finally recieved a check last Thursday for $6002. So it was turned liquid by Friday. Of course the retnal car had to go back on Saturday, so Laura called and argued since it took so long to get the money from them. They extended the rental till today, whoopie! She has come to the conclusion that she wants another Escape. So i called on about 3-4 and emailed 2 on Saturday. NOBODY got back to me untill Sunday mid day one guy called, was in the high rent district of Fayetteville. Went and checked it out, he said it was in excellent condition on phone. Upon our arrival i checked it over. Steering wheel had a puncture (in the airbag area), had crappy patch panels over the wells, rear gate was patched. Exhaust was cobbed from y-pipe back. Rockers rotting, was smoked in a lot, had tons of scratches, was repaired due to deer hit and major play in the right front wheel. All this stuff this scheister never told me! He wanted $5100, and said best he could do is 5k. We walk.

JUNK!:
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/3251199819.html

One other finally got back to me late last night. We are going to check this one out tonight after work.

http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/3209852138.html

Nobody else ever got back to me, i couldnt believe it... People list, have something they want to sell, but dont try? We need a car BAD!.

We also got more news Friday. The insurance company was going to pick the plates up for us and somehow they have dissapeared.... So now are plates are either lost or stolen!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, glad everyone is ok though. 


We have a summer house out on Otisco lake in Marietta, NY since thats where my family originated, and whenever I'm out there I find myself slowing way down at all those 50 MPH 4-way intersections.... We don't have roads like that out here in eastern MA so when I'm out there its always odd driving at first, and that exact scenario is always in the back of my head, especially when the corn starts to get higher and I can't see whats coming until I'm in the middle of the intersection. 

The locals aren't happy when I stop and look without a stop sign haha


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

We bought it! Got the lady down to $4800. The rig is very solid. Some rust starting on the back hatch, will need a new exhaust soon. But otherwise for a decently low mileage soccer mom car its a little dirty but a great base!

The little Kia in the back was our rental. The guy finally called up at 4:30PM and said he extended it till this Wednesday.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks great! def a clean little truck.

it boggles my mind something as new as a '02 could have rust!...i dont know how you guys do it in the salt states!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

91AK250;1489516 said:


> it boggles my mind something as new as a '02 could have rust!...i dont know how you guys do it in the salt states!


Same here. I couldn't deal with all the rust.
I've seen a lot newer than 02 have rust.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The insurance company found our plates yesturday. Going to make a run to the DMV today so we can go pick the car up after work tonight.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The Browning hit the headquarters yesturday according to UPS tracking. Nothing else yet though.

Well hit the DMV twice today so far. First time Lauras signatures didnt match her drivers license too well, so they sent me packing. Went to Lauras work and had her sign and initial next to the others for cross reference. The second time i went up they said the address needs to be the same on the registration and the drivers license. Laura put our P.O.Box on the paperwork. So now i have to go up a third time after class tonight with her to fix this crap! Looks like we wont be getting the new car tonight. Grr.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Welp, called Browning today. There sending the gun back to me. They wont touch it due to the forcing cone being altered. Which i know little bout guns in that fashion so more time and money wasted!!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Who evers at fault their insurance company should pay for the gun.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally, got the ok that an $1800 check is coming to me in the mail to fix the Browning. Almost 2 months down the road...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like you got quite a run around. Glad you're getting everything figured out


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice to hear things have worked out for you and Laura, So, how do you guys like the new ride ?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks. Its nit bad. Has a few quirks still mostly from not being driven much. Laura heard a very strange grinding noise the other day that has us worried. Fingers ceossed!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Could be Wheel bearing, or just brake pads, hope you find it before the snow flys.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yikes! Glad everyone is okay! Hope this new rig holds up well! Stay safe out there!!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

plowmaster07;1510098 said:


> Yikes! Glad everyone is okay! Hope this new rig holds up well! Stay safe out there!!!


Thanks! Will do as long as no one decides to pull infront of me! payup


----------

